# Line



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

What kind of line should I put on my rell for throwing plastics and crank baits? I have spider wire on right now because I was using it for trolling for pike.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

There are many different types you can throw. Braid is good for casting far but you better have a soft tip rod. A heavy rod with braid tends to make it easier for the bass to throw your lures. When they get hooked braid has no stretch. Mono is not great because mono floats and can take away from diving depth of your crankbaits. My favorite line to use is flurocarbon and here is why.

fluro has good abrasion resistance and sinks. It doesn't have as much strech as mono and has a little more than braid. Also fluro is invisible to the bass and better for clear water situations.

The rod is very important. I use a quantum e-glass rod made for crankbaiting. I like using 12 flurocabon line and the e-glass rod has a soft tip that helps keep fish on. The real key to the rod is this. Think when a crankbait is at its best, hitting rocks and wood.

With braid when you hit a rock it doesn't linger in the strike zone very long because there is no strech in the line.

With a fiberglass rod and fluro, once the lure hits a rock it hesitates for a second because of the soft tip of the rod and the florocarbon line helps get cranks to the depths you need.

With E-glass and flurocarbon line you will catch more bass.

Pro fisherman David Fritts is the reason fiberglass rods are popular now. He is the crankbait king. Kevin Van Dam payed attention and help quantum make E-glass rods. You can get fiberglass rods in many brands for cheap prices. Try one out and you will see how effective they are. I got a great deal on a quantum sig series eglass rod for 45 dollars and I have already increased my catch ratio on crankbaits.

Hope this helps and good luck this spring with those cranks.

P.S. remember that tight wiggle cranks are good in spring like rattletraps and any other lipless cranks.


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

Fluro carbon is the best in my mind as well. LOVE IT. Yo-Zuri is what I use.


----------



## rcnut143 (Jun 21, 2007)

I like P-lines hybrid line.


----------

